# Held ID this Gun



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

My father-in-law gave me an old gun he claims to have used as a child. The only identifying marking on it (without taking it apart) is a number - 74481. It is a .22 and has a octagon barrel. Now, my father-in-law is old and his memory is not always accurate. So, he may have gotten the gun later in life. Whenever he got it, I don't think it was new at that time.

So, can anyone help me ID the gun? If I were to take it apart would I find more markings somewhere?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Pics we.need.pics

If you plan on shooting this gun I would recommend taking it apart thoroughly inspecting and cleaning it and then you may find more info on it also


----------



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

OK, here are some photos


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like an old remington single shot

do you move the lever infront of the hammer to load it?

the one my friend has that looks like it has a small lever on the side to remove the barrel, I dont see any in the pic.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, I may have found out what it is. I think it is a Remington No. 4 Rolling Block, made sometime between 1880 and 1933. Thanks for the help preairiewolf.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

rolling block thats it LMAO, I must have had a brain fart !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The #4 Remington rolling block is the smallest of the rolling block rifles. It was only produced in rim fire cartridges and may be found in the three variations plus military and Boy Scout models. The quickest identifying feature is the mounting of Breech Block and Hammer on screws rather than pins. Early production #4s have tapered octagon barrels while the late takedown model was produced with a round barrel The reeded tang screw escutcheon appears on later production #4s but was not restricted to the late takedown model. Changes in thumb spur checkering patterns, butt plate, and rear sights appear to overlap model production.






​​
info found on line..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a good write up Mike that is for looking it up. Old guy take a look The Remington site, I think you can research your gun there


----------



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help. The gun was given to me in order to shoot rabbits. However, I did not want to drag it around with me if it was valuable. I have seen some on-line that are going for $1,500 and up. Then again, I have seen some that are being offered for $100. and no one is biting. From the photos I have seen, my gun is in pretty good shape. I guess I am going to go find a more modern gun to hunt with and put this one on the wall to enjoy.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good call on the wall hanger...........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike the pic in your post is what my friend has.


----------



## Alayote223 (Feb 18, 2013)

Those old Rolling Blocks were tough as nails.. I wouldn't really be afraid to shoot it. Also I would keep it and laugh at $100. Put it on the wall or whatever, just hang on to it Oldguy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My first 22 cal and 410 not rolling block but mean the world to me.









J. Stevens Arms 1913 22 Long Rifle

View attachment 9478


Worthington Challenger 410

Chamber for 3"shells!!

These are my first 2 guns I every had. Both still shoot flawlessly!!

The Chrome and Copper was a 70's thing in Ohio so I don't know but I wouldn't change a thing means the world to me and means a lot to my Dad. Not trying to steal your thread just thought Old guns belong together since they are slowly disappearing!!

And dont call me Old!!!!

Yet!!


----------

